# Is this normal?



## Shanna2007 (Jan 1, 2007)

I need advice from some mamas of boys. I was fixing the covers of my 12 yr old (he tosses and turns alot) last night, and I noticed he wasn't wearing any clothes - no boxers, nothing. I've noticed a few times in the past year, but I didn't say anytbing to him about it- I didn't want to embarrass him. My husband says its no big deal. I don't know if this is a phase or a 'cool thing' or what. Am I being paranoid?


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

ds started sleping naked this winter because it is actually warmer than sleeping clothed. I just knock before I open the door to his room.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't have any boys that age, but sleeping naked IS more comfortable. Maybe he just found that out at a young age?


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Well, I almost always sleep naked, so I think it is normal.


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

i'm not the parent of a teenager (yet!) but i wanted to chime in and say my ds (6) does that.


----------



## rtnsgirly (Oct 13, 2006)

We were born naked, why wouldn't it be normal to sleep naked. My boys aren't that old yet, but I figure what they do in their own bed is pretty much their business and they should be allowed some privacy.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

im 19, but a girl, lol...i started that around ummm...14 regularly, but did before that as well..yeah. thats when i moved back home (i lived with a friend about 8 months, and barely came home for that lol and well, we slept in the living room and her then bf- whos my kids dad- as well as her mom and a couple other people just randomly came over when we were asleep to wake us up, and i dont think that would have been a good ideas, though my kids dad woulda been happy, most others woulda probably freaked out LOL)
i dont see a problem, just make sure ya dont walk in and embarass him or something, cause then it might be really awkward


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I think its fine and normal. But I think you really need to stop going in to straighten his covers! Does he know that you do that? My son would be mortified.


----------



## Lambsauce (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a girl, but I do that all the time... it's so much more comfy than having clothes bunch up around you, especially if you toss and turn a lot in your sleep.
DBf does it too. I really don't think it's anything to be worried about...







You should be comfortable in bed, right?


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo (Nov 19, 2001)

I happen to know that my 12 year old sleeps nude quite often - he always has. He is one of those "hot sleepers" who can't seem to get cool enough when he sleeps. It has never been an issue around here...we are all free to do as we please in the privacy of our own rooms. Nudity is not a big deal. I agree with previous posters who said that maybe it's time to stop going into his room without knocking and being invited in. Or at least let him know that you like to get one last look at him before you go to bed at night and ask him if he minds you being in there when he's sleeping.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

I sleep naked, my daughter usually sleeps naked, and my husband begrudgingly sleeps with shorts on.

Sounds normal to me.


----------



## Shanna2007 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, sounds like my husband was right! I probably do need to stop checking in on him at night, it is just hard to let go of old habits. He may be 12 but he is still my baby.


----------



## SRHS (Jan 9, 2003)

Shana...I hear ya...my ds 10 occaisionally sleeps nude, though has no issues with walking around nude, even in front of open windows...he is a hot sleeper and a "sensitive" type...cuts the tags out of shirts or wears them inside out...and he even has a favorite blanket tucked over his mattress over the top half of his bed because he likes the way it feels against his skin vs the jersey sheets I paid a load for!!! I still check on him, but he knows it and if his door is shut, I knock...but that is generally never at night...boy will that be a hard habit to break!!!

HUGS, Sus


----------



## Shanna2007 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sus,

Thanks for the reply. My son has been a little bashful since 2nd or 3rd grade, and I always thought it was because we sent him to camp and he was a little self concious about showering with others. Of course now he plays team sports and just has to deal with it (he hasn't complained about it.) We've never made a big deal about nudity at home- I guess its different for everyone. My daughter likes one of us to wash her hair after her bath, so she hasn't reached the self concious stage yet. Have a great weekend-

Shan


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I don't have boys, and my oldest dd is only ten - but I agree with others that it is fine and nothing to be worried about. You asked if you are being paranoid - of what? What exactly about it worries you?

I think he should sleep in whatever is comfortable for him - in the privacy of his own room. Sleeping naked might not be the only thing you discover if you walk into his room unannounced in the night... I think a 12 year old boy (even though he is your baby; I do understand that) deserves privacy in his room, especially at night.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Do you or your husband sleep naked? Maybe he picked it up from you and you didn't realize it. My DH sleeps only in his undies and our oldest son copies him and does the same. He didn't used to do it when he was younger, just started in the last couple of years.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaduck* 
I think its fine and normal. But I think you really need to stop going in to straighten his covers! Does he know that you do that? My son would be mortified.

I was going to suggest this too.







I don't even make my son's bed anymore. He is responsible for that. The only time I make his bed is after I've laundered his sheets.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

Shanna2007, I don't straighten my ds1's covers, but I do peek in on him sleeping every night before I go to bed - and he's 11. You're right, they don't stop being our babies!


----------



## Shanna2007 (Jan 1, 2007)

All good advice yall.


----------



## Hunnibunni (Jan 8, 2007)

My 11 year old sleeps naked. I had tried everything (he ends up waking up cold) and finally bought him a really warm duvet & knock.

No reason for him to be uncomfortable.


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

I sleep naked most of the time, so does my fiancee.

Not that we're necessarily normal.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anubis* 
I sleep naked most of the time, so does my fiancee.

Not that we're necessarily normal.










I've slept naked since I was...oh, I don't know...8 or 9, maybe. I got too warm in pajamas, and hated having nightgowns all twisted up around my legs.

DS1 always slept naked, but I don't know if he still does. Aside from an occasional cleanliness check from the doorway, or going in to put laundry on his bed (when he's left it in the dryer and is at school), I don't go in his room without knocking these days. He actually keeps his door locked most of the time - to keep his youger siblings out - but I have a key.


----------



## sleepnrain (May 20, 2006)

I hate sleeping naked, but I know lots of people who do, including my father and my brother. Maybe it's a guy thing?


----------



## allycat (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shanna2007* 
I need advice from some mamas of boys. I was fixing the covers of my 12 yr old (he tosses and turns alot) last night, and I noticed he wasn't wearing any clothes - no boxers, nothing. I've noticed a few times in the past year, but I didn't say anytbing to him about it- I didn't want to embarrass him. My husband says its no big deal. I don't know if this is a phase or a 'cool thing' or what. Am I being paranoid?

My brother did this too, although he was 20 years old. Could be a phase...you could tell him what if we have a fire..make sure your clothes are nearby.

A.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allycat* 
My brother did this too, although he was 20 years old. Could be a phase...you could tell him what if we have a fire..make sure your clothes are nearby.

A.

Why bother? There's nothing wrong with sleeping nude...

This post caught my eye because I myself, as an 11 year old girl, was sleeping naked when we had a fire in our house. It was, in fact, something that had been on my mind and kind of made me nervous: what if there was a fire and I had to get out fast? I put on my robe and my parka and my slippers, that's what happened. No big.


----------



## allycat (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hera* 

This post caught my eye because I myself, as an 11 year old girl, was sleeping naked when we had a fire in our house. It was, in fact, something that had been on my mind and kind of made me nervous: what if there was a fire and I had to get out fast? I put on my robe and my parka and my slippers, that's what happened. No big.


Exactly. I would just make the situation appear funny. Gotta pick your battles when it comes to having teens. This is not one of them.

A.


----------



## Myboysmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Shaunna, I am having trouble getting used to it myself!

My boys (14, 10 and 7) either sleep naked OR fully clothed! WHAT GIVES???

My only requirement is they are COVERED when they leave their room or their door is open.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

We had a house fire and still don't sleep with clothes on. Even if we had to get out, I bet it would take all of ten seconds for our neighbors to cover us in blankets. For me, I hate how bunched up clothes get when you sleep in them.

My advice, say nothing. It's his business what he sleeps in. Why shame him about his body? As for covering him up, unlike some others on here, I'd say if it makes you feel good to cover him up, do it. It's a sign of love and care. If he wakes up when you're doing, it's just a chance for a second kiss good night. Chances are if he gets hot, he will kick them off and you'll probably take the hint then.


----------



## ImoKit (Jan 20, 2006)

i used to sleep naked as the edge between the edge of clothes and the sheets bugged me, since i started my monthlies i wear undies, but i always ensure that pajamas are spread out on the floor by my bed so that when i go downstairs in the morning i don't have to find them.
if hes comfortable sleeping bare, then its his buisness, it won't harm him, it won't harm anyone else in the house, so whats the problem?


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Maybe he tosses and turn a lot because he is hot and can't get comfortable.....and then you go and cover him up again







:

I'm not being mean but let him be. My sons share a room so his bunk is the only private place my 13 year old has. I don't go near it.


----------



## AnnaLC (Sep 23, 2005)

Just about every guy I know sleeps naked, or barely clothed.
Don't sweat it.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

IMO sleeping naked is good for your body, skin needs to breathe and we usually wear cloths all day long.


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

My oldest (11) and middle son (7) do this all the time. My 9 year old must wear clothes at all times...lol. My daughter who is 2 gets naked for her naps and I have to sneak her pull up on at night after she is asleep.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I sleep naked, too.









I don't like clothes. Wearing them for the entire day is more than enough for me.


----------



## egwtme (Feb 9, 2007)

Count me among those who would label this as normal and a choice he should be allowed to make. \


----------

